# Her Cage Mate, Oreo, Died What Do I Do For Little Grey?



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

Just yesterday Oreo died and Little Grey is left by herself in the cage. I brought Oreo's body back home with me to be buried in the forest because I have no other way, I would have loved to have her cremated, however all of it has been really hard financially.
My question primarily was before I go take my little girl Oreo to have her ceremony do I let Little Grey sniff her to know that she is gone?
or will Little Grey feel scared and possibly think that I did it?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Little Grey won't be scared, it can help her know that her friend won't ever come back. Sometimes rats grieve their friend and don't understand why they isn't coming back. I let my girls sniff and say goodbye to Gribouilli. They groomed her for a few minutes and moved on. At that point I got her out of the cage. It lasted last than 5 mins.


----------



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

Really?? Thank you so much Gribouilli I had no idea I wish I would have asked that sooner and right from the hospital I would have had Little Grey see her </3 I at first asked my aunt who works at a vet hospital but she thought she might be scared, thank you so much for telling me otherwise and your experience <3 I would have been heartbroken if Little Grey had never got to say goodbye.


----------



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

Just to let you know we had a little ceremony for Little Grey about an hour ago to see Oreo gone. Little Grey sniffed her and acknowledged her in some way. I hope Little Grey knows now Oreo is passed and Little Grey can move on as best as she can. <3


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

As much as its hard right now you may need to look into getting little grey some friends. A pair of babu girls (around 7-12 weeks) is probably the easiest option.


----------



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

Isamurat said:


> As much as its hard right now you may need to look into getting little grey some friends. A pair of babu girls (around 7-12 weeks) is probably the easiest option.


Isamurat it seems hurtful to me to start thinking of getting another rat because I want to "let the body cool" first. However, you are definitely right Little Grey comes first here. She seems okay eating as much as usual, drinking water, being mischievous during play time these last couple of days but I don't see here when she's by herself and there is no one here. The bottom line is I want her to be happy and spoiling her with treats won't cover up the hole she might be experiencing. Thank you for keeping Little Grey in mind. <3
I have never gotten rats from someplace other than a pet store. I would rather not do that this next time around. Is there a specific place I would post on here to see where there are rats or accidental litters in my area?


----------



## meldiggity (Jul 22, 2015)

Oops! I just saw the Adoption Center posting area.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Is there any rat rescue/small pets rescue near you?


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

A week ago my girl passed, and I later took her body to the cage for the other rats to say good byes. I had the impression they did not really understand their cagemate was dead. They sniffed her for just a second, and simply walked over her. Even her life-long cagemate and adopted sister did the same.

I have a side question. Can rats get depressed after losing cage mate? The adopted sister (who did not show much interest in saying good bye) suddenly changed her behavior and seems more... sad. That's the only word that's good here. She is less active, sleeps more and more deeply, seems generally downcast. Can she be noticing the absence of her "sister" just now?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Malarz said:


> A week ago my girl passed, and I later took her body to the cage for the other rats to say good byes. I had the impression they did not really understand their cagemate was dead. They sniffed her for just a second, and simply walked over her. Even her life-long cagemate and adopted sister did the same.I have a side question. Can rats get depressed after losing cage mate? The adopted sister (who did not show much interest in saying good bye) suddenly changed her behavior and seems more... sad. That's the only word that's good here. She is less active, sleeps more and more deeply, seems generally downcast. Can she be noticing the absence of her "sister" just now?


I believe they understood their cage mate was dead. Gribouilli's sisters didn't spend much time sniffing and grooming her either. Yes, a rat can become depressed afterwards. She might miss her playmate...if she looks depressed, with low energy...it could also be that she is getting sick. What did your rat die from?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I've seen rats grieve heavily, and others barely notice. One girl stopped eating after loosing her sister and after a week we had to get the first rat company we could find to save her life. Rats can and do die of grief, yet others seem virtually fine. You have to play it by ear, some are fine for a bit whilst you recover and find a good source for friends, others get depressed, weak, I'll etc and need you to act fast for the rats sake

It is difficult getting new rats having lost one, which is why I try and plan to avoid that now. Not much use now but aim for a rolling group, so say you want a rolling group of 4, get 2 then a year later add 2 more babies, then when your down to 2 again you can look for another pair when your ready. You don't have to worry about one being alone then.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Gribouilli said:


> What did your rat die from?


She dies of PT. It was not sudden and her cagemates must have known she had been sick. That's why I'm worried her sister may be getting down with some ailment as well. Or maybe that's just her age showing since she is a litter older than the one who passed.


----------

